# DESTINY is on Equusite TODAY (Tuesday)



## Jill (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, Everyone --

Destiny (Erica's Echos of My Destiny) is on *Equusite* today!

Destiny is co-owned by Erica and myself. He is a multi AMHR National Top 10 in halter, AMHA Honor Roll recipient, and grand champion stallion many times in both registries. He's been in driving training with Larry Parnell this fall and winter so we are excited to see how he does at the shows in driving as well as halter this season!

The picture of Destiny was taken by Harvey, my husband, when we went to see Erica and Destiny at a show in Lexington, KY last summer.

If you get a chance, please go to *Equusite* and vote for Destiny (a/k/a Mr. Attitude).

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 6, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Jill[/SIZE]

No brainer 10 & 10! :risa8: :risa8: :risa8: :risa8:

I am sure he is going to need a rest from all the publicity so you may need to send him "Down Under" for a paparazzi free holiday :lol:




:



:



:



:


----------



## HaazeMinis (Feb 6, 2007)

Two 10's from me!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

GO DESTINY!!



:



:



: :bgrin

Jeri


----------



## bonloubri (Feb 6, 2007)

Got my 10's.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 6, 2007)

10s :aktion033:


----------



## Bassett (Feb 6, 2007)

I just automatically go to equusite everyday just to see if you have a new picture on. :bgrin You have my 2-10s. :aktion033: You are the BEST photographer.



Love your pictures.



:


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 6, 2007)

2 10's for for Destiny (a/k/a Mr. Attitude).

Gorgeous picture!!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Feb 6, 2007)

Two 10's here too!


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: 2x 10- it would be nice to see a mini first- its been awhile :bgrin


----------



## Joyce (Feb 6, 2007)

Double dimes from me and I sent the alert on to several mini friends. Handsome fella !!

Joyce


----------



## lovinarabs (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep, already been there myself.  2 10's from me!


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, folks!

I can't take credit for the picture. My husband, Harvey, took it. He's gotten some really nice ones over the years... chances are with our horses, if it's a really good picture then either Harvey or Erica took it!

Destiny nearly won horse of the month with a similar picture from the same day last month. Got beat out on January 31 -- but not by much.

:bgrin


----------

